# Back from MTH ASC Training



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I just got back from the MTH factory, I took the MTH tech training course. I'm now a certified ASC tech and can do warranty work, etc on MTH products. We crammed a lot into the two days, and we also got valuable insights into the overall service process at MTH. It's a very worthwhile trip, we had guys from all over the country in the class.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sounds awesome, John!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Based on reported MTH HO issues, you might become very busy!


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

LOL from what I have seen I thought that MTH only had a legal dept


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I didn't even know you were going. 
Where is the MTH factory?

Did they give you a bunch of manuals?
What does ACS stand for?

You almost made my where are they thread.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Good for you John. :smilie_daumenpos:

Sounds like an interesting new career.

Don


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds great! Too bad I just sent an MTH HO F7 set back because the screws broke off when I tried to remove the shell to install a DCC decoder (DCC ready version).


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It was a good experience, but they crammed a lot into the two days. On the second day you do some practical work, you get to fix returns!  I knocked out five of them in the morning, and had to leave the last one waiting on parts, it ate it's gears and they didn't have any power trucks available.

Ed, it's *ASC*, _Authorized Service Center_. 

I did see some HO stuff in for service. Their HO stuff had sound, smoke, the whole shooting match. Runs DCC or DCS, quite impressive.

I'd like to do the Lionel one too, but they haven't had one in about three years! I'm going to ask at York when the next tech certification school is planned.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ASC OK duh I didn't think of that.:retard:

Where was it close by?
Or did you take a turbo prop plane to it? 

2 days and your certified, do you have to be re certified every few years?

Did they give you any manuals? Or do you have a red phone hot line to MTH?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It takes me a bit over two hours to drive down to Columbia, MD, that's where MTH is located. No airplane for me, it would take longer. 

Techs get a nice big binder full of very useful information, access to additional information on-line, and their own hotline direct to the MTH technicians. Since any tech is associated with a dealer, we also get dealer pricing on parts.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

nice congrats john , but my list of issues are as follows in HO scale
1 berk # 757 doesn't smoke out the stack instead it smokes by the drivers
2 2-8-2 caught fire but still runs
3 big boy keeps eating dog bones
other then that MTH has been trouble free


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Smoking down low is usually a mechanical positioning or gasket issue with the smoke unit, that should be pretty easy to fix if you take off the shell.

Catching fire sounds bad! Where exactly did it catch fire?

Eating dog bones?

Are these all MTH HO items? Are they still under warranty?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

blackz28 said:


> nice congrats john , but my list of issues are as follows in HO scale
> 1 berk # 757 doesn't smoke out the stack instead it smokes by the drivers
> 2 2-8-2 caught fire but still runs
> 3 big boy keeps eating dog bones
> other then that MTH has been trouble free



Smoke down by the drivers would look good, if it came out the stack too.:smilie_daumenpos:
2-8-2's.... 2 of them caught fire? cool do you have a video?:thumbsup:
3? Big Boys keeps eating dog bones? Have you tried feeding them cat nip?


----------



## SNK (Sep 16, 2013)

Reported that garbage - 

Anyways.......Back on topic - the class sounds like a blast!
Maybe I am just new to this whole thing - but what are y'all talking about when you say that its "eating dog bones?"


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, if you're new to it, so am I. I never had any of my locomotives eat any kind of bone. I'm fortunate than none of them even have teeth!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It's a type of drive shaft. Bachmann uses them to, and they are called dog bones due to the shape.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

The dog bone is the drive shaft and universal joints that go from the engine to the powered truck. If the plastic was bad they wear out fast. I have all Atlas and IHC engines and never had a dog bone fail in 40 years. Pete


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

pete no i had 1 or should i say my son had 1 mth 2-8-2 catch fire lol
also the angle of the dog bones on the big boy is not designed well & it has broken to sets so i had seann make up a metal set& im waiting on a reply from mr NIMT


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

OK, now I know what we're talking about. I think this is one for the MTH factory, those kinds of problems are best handled there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SNK said:


> Reported that garbage -


What do you mean by this new member? :smokin:


----------



## SNK (Sep 16, 2013)

At least my replies are on topic and written in proper English - oh and also not a phishing ad for a phone scrambler - lol




Sent from my iPhone5 using mind control!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SNK said:


> At least my replies are on topic and written in proper English - oh and also not a phishing ad for a phone scrambler - lol Sent from my iPhone5 using mind control!


I will ask again,
What do you mean by this new member? 

You reported what? 

Edit,

Maybe you should have said Standard English, Proper English is not the correct terminology.
What are you an English teacher?:smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Not to worry folks, the spammer is long gone.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Not to worry folks, the spammer is long gone.



OH....Since it was under my post that intended to throw a little humor into the thread, I assumed it was directed towards me. I know my wording of words is not always the correct way to express myself. 
SNK...Why didn't you tell me that the comment was for a spammer that got squashed, I did not see that and John made it disappear. I thought you reported my garbage I posted?

OK, carry on. :smokin:


----------



## SNK (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah - sorry I didn't specify. :-/
I didn't mean you - I was talking about the spammer. Guess I reported him and it was taken care of pretty quick - thought more people might have seen it. 

Oh well - I thought that you knew what was up and were just giving me a hard time - lol 


Sent from my iPhone5 using mind control!


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

ok group hug & carry on


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

SNK said:


> Yeah - sorry I didn't specify. :-/
> I didn't mean you - I was talking about the spammer. Guess I reported him and it was taken care of pretty quick - thought more people might have seen it.
> 
> Oh well - I thought that you knew what was up and were just giving me a hard time - lol
> ...


HUG HUG.....no kisses! 
I was thinking that you were referring to the "garbage" I posted. 
It was right after my attempt at adding a little humor to his comments.
Your was the next post under it as John smashed the spammer.

His problems the way worded deserved something. 

But....I was polite in asking you....right? I never give anyone a hard time. 
Ed is always polite.......in the beginning. :smokin:


----------



## SNK (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes - you took it in stride like a gentleman's gentleman! 











Sent from my iPhone5 using mind control!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey! That's Mr. Peanut. He's nutty. Ha! Pete


----------

